# My Dog



## Piranha-Freak101

lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Aahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Cool dog bro.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

That's no dog that's a dog snack. My American Bully drops bombs bigger than that thing.lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

hahaha thanks guys ig lol and TBP i used to have a pure bred blue nose pit that look like he took steroids so lets not compete lol. i had to give him away because he killed the neighbors cat


----------



## Dolphinswin

cute little dog.









Get along little doggies, get along get along...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

She is a cutie


----------



## AKSkirmish

Nice pup
Hyper active?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Yupp shes real active and very friendly!!!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

My dogs not a pit but an ABKC Grey Gotti and Razors Edge


----------



## Piranha_man

Farina would kick all y'all's dogs' asses.









Seriously though, great lookin' dog!
Boston Terrier, right?


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

i see your boston likes feet too... haahaha weird a$$ bostons... here is mine Jax


----------



## sapir

cute dog








my uncles girl has one, they were staying with us for a couple days and i gave them my room. everytime i got near my door the little sh*t would try to attack me, i had to walk around the house with a broom.

TBP no offense man but most american bullies are just for looks and are big pussies.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Piranha_man said:


> cute dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my uncles girl has one, they were staying with us for a couple days and i gave them my room. everytime i got near my door the little sh*t would try to attack me, i had to walk around the house with a broom.
> 
> TBP no offense man but most american bullies are just for looks and are big pussies.


Really!? Bostons are VERY friendly... guess not lol


----------



## Dolphinswin

id sell all my fish tank stuff and more if i could get a dog again. My dog died. She was a pomeranian poodle, we got her from my grandpa. It was mostly my sisters dog, she liked her the best. Her name was tipper.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Dolphinswin said:


> id sell all my fish tank stuff and more if i could get a dog again. My dog died. She was a pomeranian poodle, we got her from my grandpa. It was mostly my sisters dog, she liked her the best. Her name was tipper.


Aww im loving that name..... Srry for the loss


----------



## KumbiaQueens

Our "boston terrier mix" Kuma


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

KumbiaQueens said:


> Our "boston terrier mix" Kuma


Awsome iv never seen a mix


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

sapir said:


> cute dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my uncles girl has one, they were staying with us for a couple days and i gave them my room. everytime i got near my door the little sh*t would try to attack me, i had to walk around the house with a broom.
> 
> TBP no offense man but most american bullies are just for looks and are big pussies.


I didnt get him to be aggresive I got him just as a family dog but he is only 8 months old rite now. Around Detroit most the Pits are back yard breed dogs and are no good to have around kids. My Bully I dont have to worry about around my kids and wound want to have a dog I couldnt trust.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Not all pits are " untrustable"


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

piranha-freak101 said:


> Not all pits are " untrustable"


I didnt say all Pit I like pits and have had a few but around Detroit it is hard to find a good breeder most Pits around here are breed for fighting or are imbreed. But the American Bully was a better choice as a family pet than a Detroit Pit. I have a 4 month old, 4 year and 6 year old children and wouldnt want an imbreed back yard breed dog around my kids. Here on the news the other day a Pit killed a 10 day old baby. I may get another Pit in the future but it wont be until my kids are grown.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Not all pits are " untrustable"


I didnt say all Pit I like pits and have had a few but around Detroit it is hard to find a good breeder most Pits around here are breed for fighting or are imbreed. But the American Bully was a better choice as a family pet than a Detroit Pit. I have a 4 month old, 4 year and 6 year old children and wouldnt want an imbreed back yard breed dog around my kids. Here on the news the other day a Pit killed a 10 day old baby. I may get another Pit in the future but it wont be until my kids are grown.
[/quote]
Ohh i see, i was watching a show on animal planet called detriot animal cops or something like that and the pits were all beat up :/


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Yeah its sad what hey do to these dogs around here and Pits are banned in most cities around here cause of it. I picked up a nice red nose from a breeder I knew and the city I live in seen her and gave me 5 days to get her out of the city and this was about 4 years ago. Now it getting worse and almost all cities except Detroit have banned these dogs. I can have the American Bully and not be hassled by the cops or cities.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Yea detriot has gotten soo worst since i moved from there


----------



## sapir

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> cute dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my uncles girl has one, they were staying with us for a couple days and i gave them my room. everytime i got near my door the little sh*t would try to attack me, i had to walk around the house with a broom.
> 
> TBP no offense man but most american bullies are just for looks and are big pussies.


I didnt get him to be aggresive I got him just as a family dog but he is only 8 months old rite now. Around Detroit most the Pits are back yard breed dogs and are no good to have around kids. My Bully I dont have to worry about around my kids and wound want to have a dog I couldnt trust.
[/quote]
i understand you bro, i wouldnt even take the smallest chance with a dog when it comes to kids if i didnt trust the dog 100%.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

sapir said:


> cute dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my uncles girl has one, they were staying with us for a couple days and i gave them my room. everytime i got near my door the little sh*t would try to attack me, i had to walk around the house with a broom.
> 
> TBP no offense man but most american bullies are just for looks and are big pussies.


I didnt get him to be aggresive I got him just as a family dog but he is only 8 months old rite now. Around Detroit most the Pits are back yard breed dogs and are no good to have around kids. My Bully I dont have to worry about around my kids and wound want to have a dog I couldnt trust.
[/quote]
i understand you bro, i wouldnt even take the smallest chance with a dog when it comes to kids if i didnt trust the dog 100%.
[/quote]
X2 my pit was a sweet heart but because of tht dam cat i had to give her up.... But i always say atleast i didnt have to put er down


----------



## freediscus

Hahaha very god dog..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

freediscus said:


> Hahaha very god dog..


thanks


----------



## Eres

Nice dogs you have there here is my "Lobo" with his friend 







as you can see he is an hyper-aggresive ;] Amstaff


----------



## Guest

My APBT







A good game bred pit shouldn't be a man biter and good breeders breed out the trait. Only a few well known game dogs come to mind that I can think of that were man biters. Pits are working dogs, its the reason why they excel at everything they are trained to do whether weight pulling, obstacle courses or unfortunately the pit. Last thing a handler would want is a man biter if the dog is in a pit.


----------



## gjohnson1989

this is laila, shes my boxer-beagle mix. got her from the humane society and she a spoiled little brat but i love her!


----------



## Da' Manster!

good looking dogs!...


----------



## scooobi

this is my boy buster


----------



## r1dermon

what kind of dog is that?


----------



## pirana666

i believe its a bordeauxdog france..... verry nice dogs


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

looks like a pit to me....


----------



## Uncle Jesse

It's just the pic. They really look nothing alike. I think they are also known as a french mastiff. 
My aunt has one. Great dog buy farts ALOT.


----------



## r1dermon

that's a dogue the bordeaux. i love mastiffs. f*cking AWESOME!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Good looking dog ... deff dont wanna break in his house


----------

